# ** How are you keeping track of your events? **



## nah2323 (Nov 11, 2008)

So I'm a small time commercial guy, trying to keep a good log of events for billing. I've seen some of the sites that are the 3rd party verification type sites, but that's much more involved then I need to be.

I had some carbon duplicate forms made up that I issue to some of the residential customers, but there are times, especially this season, where accumulations are different in different service areas.

I've tried looking at some of the major weather sites to look at historical data, but 98% of it seems to be wasted time.

I guess the $.02 question is:

Is there a website you've used to keep track of dates snowfall occurred in your area?

TIA
nah2323
Hudson Valley, NY


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

See if this helps.

I only go out about a 12 mile radius from me, however, in that radius there are area's that have higher and lower amounts. I streamlined it years ago, it's what falls at my location. But I don't do commercial, and it is explained very well to my customers.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Usually we will just hop out of the truck really fast take 3 or 4 quick measurements and then make a note of it on the log. Becasue some sites are hourly, some are per push, some are per push per inch, and some are seasonal with a cap, and some are seasonal with no cap. So we need to make sure we have an accurate snow fall total for the bill. We can usually guage it pretty good too how much has fallen with out measuring. But places with caps on them we always measure so we can accurately account for snow totals. However, if you have a cluster of sites in one area like a 5 mile radius or something, I would just pick a central location. I dont do that though because most of our sites are 5 miles or less from lake michigan and if we start to see lake effect snow, then some sites could have 5 inches and others only 2 which is to far off to be safe and the totals fall under 2 different price categories.


----------



## jb3nh (Jul 15, 2008)

I print the graph of the 'hourly weather graph' from noaa.gov put that on a clipboard with my fresh print of my customer list and record from a tape measure from a couple driveways in the different towns i'm in. 

for my commercial account i stick the lot 4 or 5 times and take the average.

Works for me


----------

